# how can i get my app drawer back on my home screen



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

lol i feel so stupid posting this but i honestly can't figure this one out... i was messing around moving my apps around on my homescreen and accidentally dragged an app where my "apps" button was on my main dock. Then it disappeared. is there any way i can get this back? help!


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

What launcher are you using? I'm guessing adw. Place a shortcut to you app drawer on your homescreen and drag that back to the dock.


----------

